# April 2019 Photo of the Month



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The theme for this month is "The moment that I'll remember forever". So you can participate with a photo of an unforgettable horse-related memory/moment!

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this thread.
************************************************** ***************************

After the entry deadline of April 18 2019, the thread will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I will always remember this moment forever, as she'd been just cleared of a broken elbow but told not to ride for a couple more weeks. I turned to see this, for the first time ever, when she said "I'm not riding Mum!"


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I'll always remember this moment, on my friend's OTTB, in the Albany Harbour. We were doing a photo-shoot of her and her horse, and at the end of it she asked, "Do you want a go?" Her Rikki-Tikki was a wonderful, mad horse, and Sunsmart's riding buddy when we had him agisted, before we moved to our farm, so I couldn't pass us the opportunity to frolic in the water with this lovely, huge, personality-plus horse. Only thing is, her stirrup leathers were too short for me even at full extension, so I had to ride him stirrupless, the first time I rode him! Haha, life is fun. I got soaked like a drowned rat from all the splashing of this horse running through the water on the sandbank beneath. Brett asked me to come up to him for a photo, which we did rather rapidly, and this resulted in a few bits getting cut off the photo and a wonky horizon, but it just so perfectly sums up the ride!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

This is one moment I'll never forget. Star had been retired from Cowhorse for about a year and then was bugging me to get out and DO something. I entered us in the SuperHorse Challenge and we spent months getting her back in shape. Boy was she ECSTACTIC to go and was having a blast. Nerves got the best of me so we were not placing very well. The night of the Finals one of the organizer's daughters asked me if she could take our pix for her college photo class. I said sure. This was the result. Star would do anything for me and she was saying,"We're having some fun now, Mom!"  Who would have thought she'd be gone by the fall. :sad:


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I will always remember this day. We had just bought Pete, and it was her second ride on him. We were branding at my husband’s father’s ranch, and she was helping drive the cows back out. There was a big creek and I watched from a distance as Pete jumped across. She almost fell, and her eyes were huge, but she laughed after she brought him back to a walk. She had the quietest little voice and she said excited and giggling, “That was so fun! Did you see him jump?”


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The poll has been set up! No new entries! Please vote!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

OMG. I like all of them equally this time, so I'm not voting... let's frame them all and use them as HF wallpaper...


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I can't choose either


----------

